# Qicker perhaps Better way



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

*Quicker perhaps Better way*

to test for feed efficiency, cattle.

http://www.bifconference.com/bif2015/summaries/2015BIFSymposiumKelliRetallick.htm


add a Grow Safe System and there's going to be more tested bulls produced. mo


----------

